# German Blue Rams spawning



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

My german blue rams spawned! What am I gonna do now? I was moving a lace rock today and suddenly 2 german rams one male another female started to attack my hand, I noticed that the rock has some dust then, but they were actually eggs! 

My question is, are the babies going to survive you think? This is in a 50G and I have 10 german blue rams, 2 weather loaches, small community fish like endlers, cardinal tetras, corydoras... 

Does anyone know how long before the babies hatch from the eggs? Any ideas on feeding? I'm excited!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats so cool Ash, i dont know how long for the eggs to hatch but u can feed them witheworms, crushed flake food  Cant wait to c pics


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

update, they are not eggs, I noticed after looking at it for like 5 minutes, they are wigglers! They are all moving!! Not at the free swimming stage yet but hmm I need to get food for them tomorrow!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can always try Hikari First Bites. Quick and easy, and works great for many fry.

Good luck! Very exciting!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

my gbr wigglers fed off debris in the java moss/algae for a good 10-12 days before i started feeding them with baby brine shrimp. i guess if your tank is a little "messy" it helps a bit for the fry.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I separated them as you guys suggested, the parents were not very happy at all, kept attacking my hand!









More, not hatched ones.


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

How awesome!!!
I got 2 females and a male in a community 90. hoping to get 1 more male and 4 more females soon. 

how are your parameters like?!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jmo526 said:


> How awesome!!!
> I got 2 females and a male in a community 90. hoping to get 1 more male and 4 more females soon.
> 
> how are your parameters like?!


The last time I tested the water, was long long time ago, but it was pH 6.4, nitrite, ammonia, nitrate all 0.


----------

